

Commodore C64 [1982] - tete
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmnlkLc1Foc

======
URSpider94
Ah, memories ... that was my _third_ computer, after an Ohio Scientific and
Commodore VIC20.

I wonder if the second clip in the sequence might be the world's first
unboxing video?

